# Good iPad apps for 15 month old?



## captainj1

He is normally a very active player, running around the house and pushing things, climbing things etc but at the moment he is ill and wants to spend all day being held or cuddled and watching tv. Want ideas for apps to distract him a bit from feeling poorly - any ideas? He likes music and thing he can touch that make things happen.

TIA


----------



## v2007

Tozzle.

V xxx


----------



## jenny82

My playhouse?


----------



## Kitten-B

I have a free baby flash cards on my phone - Sam likes being able to flick through them himself and look at the pictures.


----------



## xemmax

Twinkle Star 
Phone4kids
Talking Tom
Talking Ben


----------



## OmarsMum

I have loads:

Toys factory
Toddler ABC
Juke box
Toddler song lite
ABCville
Balloonimals
Babysitter
Elmo loves ABC
Talking to toddlers
Pocket phonics 
Toca doctor
Twinkle star
Twinkle lite
Duck duck moose the wheels on the bus
Baby apps by blue onion
TP- transports 
Railroad HD
Ttoy factory
Talking Tom 2
& he also loves to watch nursery rhymes on YouTube


----------



## captainj1

Thanks a lot girls! Looks like I have a busy evening ahead! Xxx


----------



## KiansMummy

fisherprice laugh and learn ones are good


----------



## Hellodoris

Dear Zoo
Spot goes to school
Musical hands
Fisher Price animal thing (not actual name)
Ladybird books app (more for me than her)
Shapes 

If anyone knows any other good interactive books for the iPad please let me know, we read Dear Zoo on the iPad and in book form every day!


----------



## jenny82

The monster at the end of this book is amazing, as is it's sequel. My LO loves the toy story read along ebook too.


----------



## TennisGal

Toca Boca tea party
Talking Tom, as Emma says
Spot


----------



## HOLJ88

All I can say is your brave trusting a 15 month old with your iPad!! I'm sure there is a childrens catergory, have a look on there. 

I have a simple jigsaw puzzle app on mine that my 7 year old plays sometimes.


----------



## jenny82

What damage could they do really? Play is supervised in our house. The only thing I'd be worried about is lo accidentally buying loads in the app store, but I watch him like a hawk anyway.


----------



## HOLJ88

I dont know if that was supposed to be some sort of sly dig to suggest that I dont supervise my children?

They could drop it, children dont know the true value of these things. He won't know it cost you in excess of £300. 

I guess theres something wrong with my three children the way the would casually leave things on the floor, drop them, leave them dangling on the ages of counters.

I guess I know to keep my mouth shut now.


----------



## HOLJ88

I dont know if that was supposed to be some sort of sly dig to suggest that I dont supervise my children?

They could drop it, children dont know the true value of these things. He won't know it cost you in excess of £300. 

I guess theres something wrong with my three children the way the would casually leave things on the floor, drop them, leave them dangling on the ages of counters.

I guess I know to keep my mouth shut now.


----------



## jenny82

It wasn't a sly dig honestly :dohh: I meant iPad play is supervised, not all play. He only plays it on the sofa or bed, I wouldn't be letting him walk about with the thing! Like I said I've heard horror stories if people getting huge credit card bills as their children have accidentally bought stuff on the app store - that would be my main worry!


----------



## captainj1

HOLJ88 said:


> All I can say is your brave trusting a 15 month old with your iPad!! I'm sure there is a childrens catergory, have a look on there.
> 
> I have a simple jigsaw puzzle app on mine that my 7 year old plays sometimes.

Lol I don't let him have it unsupervised! He doesn't let me leave the room without crying anyway so I have no choice on that score.:wacko: he sits on my knee and I hold it and say 'touch' when it is time for him to touch it. He doesn't get to hold it.

Btw I didn't take your comment in any negative way! It just made me chuckle, and think about when I was little and had an etch a sketch and thought it was like magic. How times have changed.

We had a go today with a few of the suggestions, problem I have is that he is fixated with buttons at the moment and keeps pressing the one at the side that closes the app...

He loves the BBC teletubbies one though, he taps the screen and they pop out of the hole like at the start of the programme.


----------

